# Hello



## jedisoldier (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi my name is joe,
I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes yesterday and I thought that this might be a good site to join to help me "learn the ropes" as I know net to nothing about my condition so far.


----------



## Bloden (Feb 18, 2015)

Hiya Joe. You found us quick! Welcome to the boards.


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks alot!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum  Wow, diagnosed yesterday! How did it come about? What insulin have they put you on? 

I would highly recommend you get a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People. It's suitable for all ages, and covers just about everything Type 1 related. Anything you're not sure of, please let us know and we will be happy to help


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 18, 2015)

basically I have not felt good for a few years now, nothing major just not myself, but in the last couple of months it has got a lot worse and the last week of my life has been hell.
And I lost about a stone in a week so a nurse where I work checked my blood sugar and it was 22.5 so went to the doctors yesterday and they sent me to the diabetic clinic where I was diagnosed and the rest is history as they say.
they have put me on NOVORAPID and LEVEMIR but my blood sugar is still hovering between fourteen and the high twenties but they will review it on Friday.
and I shall look into the book you recommended.
Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, you are on a good insulin regime - you'll hear it referred to as 'basal/bolus' (the basal insulin is the slow-acting levemir - this is used to counteract the glucose that your liver constantly trickles out to supply you with energy when you are not eating, and the bolus is the novorapid, which is used to counteract any carbohydrates in the food you eat at mealtimes). This is also known as 'MDI - Multiple Daily Injections.

It can take a few weeks to get the doses right and your levels down to better numbers. They won't want you to take too much insulin, as this can drop your levels too low (a 'hypo'), so you should build gradually towards a more appropriate dose. There's a lot to learn and take in, but try not to become overwhelmed, and ask about anything you are not sure of  

Let us know how things go on Friday


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 18, 2015)

thank you very much, it is all  a bit confusing at the moment but I am sure I will get there with time.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Joe
I'll just warn you, you may feel shaky and a bit not quite with it whilst you are sorting your insulin doses out.  You should always test your blood when  you feel at all 'off' but you'll probably find you are well above '4.0 is the floor'.

However if you do feel like that, it's exactly how a hypo actually feels.  So what's happening?  False hypos - your body kinda gets used to running at a higher level and can object strongly when you start trying to reduce it again to a proper level.  Don't worry - just grab something very small to eat, like a digestive biscuit (10g carbohydrate) or have a quick swig of something sweet to drink - not too much.  Just enough to fool your body into feeling OK again, without your BG going into the stratosphere.

Also - this adjustment can often affect your eyesight temporarily - my eyes stopped focussing after a couple of days on insulin and it took over a month for them to behave again, so I was off work sick for about 6 weeks in all.  And bored silly.

Anything like this or anything else you think seems not quite right, or are just not sure about - do shout up on here or talk to the clinic if you're able to phone them in between appointments there.

No such thing as a silly question !


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Joe
Welcome aboard, It takes a while to get the insulin right but it's easier once you get over the shock and get a steady supply of insulin in there and you start to feel much better.  My blood sugar ran quite high for a good few months to start with but fell in line eventually


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Joe
Welcome to the club nobody wanted to join!
There's a lot to take in and sort out, I know, I was diagnosed as an adult. Two more Importent things for your checklist, though. 
Has anyone mentioned that you can get free prescriptions if you're diabetic? you can get a form to fill in from your doctor.
if you drive, has anyone mentioned DVLA rules? You will have to inform them, fill in their forms ( carefully, as making a mistake normally means no licence at all while its sorted out!). And the rules say you must test your blood glucose levels before setting out in the car, and every two hours while you are driving. All the detail is on the DVLA website, but there are lots of members on here who have experience with this, so shout if you need help.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 19, 2015)

This is certainly the best place to ask those repetitive questions you daren't 'keep asking'! How did you find us? - it took me years before I did and has given me loads more confidence  to do more to get things right - hopefully you too! Things will fall into place eventually, it just takes time.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2015)

Another little thing - ALWAYS carry some fast-acting sugar with you. It can be something like jelly babies, fruit pastilles, dextrose/glucose tablets or full-sugar Coke/soft drinks. If your levels do fall low you need to be always prepared, and not have to start searching around for something


----------



## Amberzak (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi joe. 

Welcome. 
It is quite daunting learning everything, but you will soon find it becomes second nature. 

How are you finding the injections? I was needle phobic when first diagnosed, and used to tense when I had to do the jab. That made it hurt. But then I learnt to relax and it doesn't hurt so much. 

You're on the same insulin as me.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Joe, welcome.  Again, like others you are on the same insulin as me.  I also live in Suffolk.  If you live anywhere near bury st Edmunds we are setting up a new diabetes support group, the first meeting is in March.  Details can be found in the events section, or just ask and I will look them up. 
Hope you are getting on ok


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 19, 2015)

thank you all for your replies to my thread and all the helpful advice. its nice to know that there are people with the same condition as me that want to help.
when I got diagnosed I wasn't scared but felt isolated in a way, 
I found this site by accident while looking for info on diabetic diet.
as far as needles go I have several tattoos but it took me a few goes to relax, its weird having to jab yourself lol.
also I live near Ipswich in Suffolk.
Quick question how does alcohol affect diabetics???

thanks guys


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2015)

jedisoldier said:


> Quick question how does alcohol affect diabetics???
> 
> thanks guys



You should be OK with alcohol. Things like beer contain carbs and can raise blood sugar levels, but you do need to be careful because alcohol can cause delayed lows. This is because your liver can't multitask, and whilst it is processing the alcohol it stops trickling out the glucose it would normally produce. So, it's best to test regularly whilst you discover how the beer affects you, and it is also advisable to 'top up' your blood sugar levels afterwards by eating some carbs - chips would work, or my favourite cheese on toast  Spirits with diet mixers don't contain much carb, but will have the same effect on your liver.

Diabetes can be a very individual disease, so whilst you are new to things it is best to do lots of testing to see how you react to various things


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 19, 2015)

that's good I don't drink very often but every now and then its good to unwind (when the kids are at their grandparents lol) and I love chips so its all good.
thanks again for the advice means alot


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome Jedisoldier


----------



## stephknits (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe there is a new group that has just started in Ipswich.  Will be on the diabetes UK website if this is your sort of thing


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 20, 2015)

hey guys went to the clinic today! my dosage was upped and going to see a dietician next week.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2015)

jedisoldier said:


> hey guys went to the clinic today! my dosage was upped and going to see a dietician next week.



I hope the appointment goes well  Hopefully, with the increased dosage you will start to get better numbers, so watch out for possible lows, and false lows also - don't forget to carry some jelly babies with you! Or whatever you prefer, of course


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 20, 2015)

I bought some fun size twix just incase! 
but I look forward to getting a better idea of good foods (especially snacks) lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Joe and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jedisoldier (Feb 21, 2015)

thank you sue


----------

